
Parsing Strings With jQuery  - nickb
http://devkick.com/blog/parsing-strings-with-jquery/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Ugh. Working on the content of your page from Javascript using regexes seems
mighty dangerous to me. You're ignoring the structure of the document and all
of the DOM facilities available. Regexes are really hard to perfect, and in a
world where attacks such as cross-site scripting are becoming more and more
common they just fall down in the face of a determined attacker.

I think most of the examples in the article would be better served by smart
use of jQuery's CSS and Xpath selectors.

(edit: I don't hate regexes. I think they're great for certain problems. Just
not the ones in the article.)

